# Alumilite Casting - What saw blade for cutting castings?



## HamTurns (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello - 

I'm pretty new to casting, I just made my first Alumilite casting last week.

I cut the blank up, and got the 6 pen blanks I was planning on but with a lot of blade smoking.

I'd like to know which saw blade folks use. I noticed on Curtis' video when cutting up the blank I saw no smoking table saw blade.

What blade works for cutting up Alumilite?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2013)

I use, and I believe Curtis uses, a tablesaw. Are you sure your blade is sharp and clean?


----------



## RetiredJake (Feb 5, 2013)

Most any blade will work. If you are getting smoke, you are either going too slow, or your blade is dull and needs to be sharpened.

Jake


----------



## plantman (Feb 5, 2013)

Tom; I find a small table top band saw much easier and safer to cut blanks. You can get one for less that $100. Usualy when your blade smokes, it's because the blank your cutting is heating up and melting against the blade closeing the kerf. This is a very dangerous thing when working  with small object, as it may cause a kick-back on the saw !! If you are cutting things on the table saw, it is best to build yourself a cut off sled to use. See articles in the library on how to construct one.   Jim S


----------



## HamTurns (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies - 

I am using a table saw. My blade must be dull.

I did notice that when I cut faster I had less smoke.

I have a band saw too, I'll give that a try as well, then I'll have less kerf too.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 7, 2013)

bandsaw cuts well on alumilite. But plastic does dull the bandsaw blade faster than some woods. So make sure your blade is sharp. 
I like to use the table saw, because the blanks look "clean" and you can make them to exact measurements. Where as on a bandsaw you cant take off a "hair" more. Because it will just flex the blade. 
Also, you may want to look into how many teeth are on your tablesaw. I am not an expert on tablesaw blades. But maybe more teeth = more friction= smoke? Just a guess. (and it might be dull) 
Hope this helps.


----------

